# Photos + a request for a sex ID



## freixas (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi,

This is Lucy's "portrait studio" photo:










I'd love an opinion of Lucy's sex. Obviously, we think Lucy is a girl. Since the colors on the studio portrait are a bit enhanced, here is a portion of the same image with few enhancements:










Thanks for the sex ID help!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She is definitely and without a doubt, a gorgeous little girl 💛


----------



## freixas (Oct 1, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> She is definitely and without a doubt, a gorgeous little girl 💛


Thank you so much! As I was waiting for an answer (which didn't take long), I was reading about all the different parakeet mutations. Here is a photo that shows more of her coloring and without much color tweaking. She has such an unusual color—a pale, mint-green body fading to gray at the tail and a yellow head with faded blue-gray cheek patches. Does this coloring identify her as a specific mutation?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She's a sky blue single factor goldenface greywing budgie! Her bright yellow face blends in with the blue to make mint green. Both yellowface II and single factor goldenface have this effect. 

She is truly a gorgeous girl!


----------



## freixas (Oct 1, 2016)

StarlingWings said:


> She's a sky blue single factor goldenface greywing budgie! Her bright yellow face blends in with the blue to make mint green. Both yellowface II and single factor goldenface have this effect.
> 
> She is truly a gorgeous girl!


Wow! Thank you! Yes., she's a stunner.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lucy is absolutely gorgeous!*


----------

